# Just got new insignia slip ons and unit name for insignias.



## pteJ (10 Feb 2010)

Just got slip on insignias "CANADA", do I unsew the CANADA off the insignia or do I sew over it with my unit name?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Feb 2010)

No.  Or wait...yes but use pink thread only.

Seriously though, if your unit has unit-specific ones, just ask your immediate superior, Mcpl, Cpl or someone like that where you can get them.  Not all units have them onhand all the time.

If you are doing BMQ or something like that, you probably won't get your unit slip-on until you complete BMQ or your 3s course or something like that.  Ask at your unit.


----------

